# Overseas Stocks Today



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

The benchmark Shanghai Composite Index fell 8.5 per cent to close at 3,209.91 points, its biggest one-day loss since an 8.8 per cent decline on Feb. 27, 2007. Should be an interesting day for Canada and the US exchanges.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Correction incoming, hopefully tsx falls below 13k.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Keep saving folks. Equities are falling and stuff will be on sale this fall/winter.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like today will be a sale day

Will spend some $ today


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Reminds me of the price action around options expiration in 1987 ( Thursday down, Friday down a 100, Monday down 500 then bottomed came in Tuesday in first few of hours of trading. This is the most dangerous market ever we could just keep going down here with margin calls, although cycles suggest this decline is a little preview of what is to come. Could get a sharp bounce off the Oct 2014 lows which I will use to add to short positions.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Exciting times


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

on a day like today, many quotes will likely be unavailable or unreliable. Some websites including broker websites will likely go down. Even our own broker's website could fail. Many brokers won't be able to answer their phones, either.

on the sunny side, here's a story with a moral for the times. Washington zoo super mommy panda Mei Ziang gave birth 2 days ago to extremely rare twin panda cubs.

the father isn't precisely known. He was either US resident panda Tian Tian or else he was a chinese panda, living in china, named something like Gwo Gao.

it's even possible that each twin has a different father. Zookeepers will determine fatherhood later on via DNA testing. The point is that there were two driver engines, two simultaneous inseminations for the super mommy, in case one failed.

right now the US economic engine is doing OK, the chinese one is ailing. But there will be growth, reproduction, re-birth in the end.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh sweet baby jesus look at the banks today


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

supperfly17 said:


> Oh sweet baby jesus look at the banks today


Look at DVY and SDY...

I think some people got some stocks stolen from them this morning. It sort of looks like a bunch of stop losses got triggered in the first 5-10 minutes after the market open.

Edit: It looks like DVY and SDY are starting to come back now. When I originally posted DVY was down 19% and SDY was down almost 30%. My guess is there was some pretty big HFT activity going on there. I wonder if we are going to get another "flash crash" investigation even though this mini-crash didn't happen over a matter of seconds.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

I wonder if it's a time to put limit order buys really low and wait if they get filled...

iShares S&P Small-Cap 600 Value (IJS) was down over 28% this morning....now 2-3% down.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

What causes the open to be so much lower, and than in about an hour things are only down about 2-3%


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

supperfly17 said:


> What causes the open to be so much lower, and than in about an hour things are only down about 2-3%


Panic. <sarcasm>But the market is always rational...</sarcasm>


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Bloodbath today....


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

wow nice recovery right now...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

market manipulation ??/


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Recovery? Down almost 700 points! Things tanked, people bought, now selling, making a profit.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> Recovery? Down almost 700 points! Things tanked, people bought, now selling, making a profit.


when I posted tsx went from 12705 all the way to 13400 (that is a 700 point recovery )... but then closed at 13050


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

blin10 said:


> when I posted tsx went from 12705 all the way to 13400 (that is a 700 point recovery )... but then closed at 13050


End of summer, everyone is on vacation. Do you think the drop would have been worse if it had happened in Sept?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

supperfly17 said:


> What causes the open to be so much lower, and than in about an hour things are only down about 2-3%


Algos hitting the stops, scooping up cheap shares from the public then running the price back up. Don't ever use a stoploss order, you are asking to be robbed. If you are nervous buy a put.


----------



## besmartrich (Jan 11, 2015)

Interesting times. Days like today make me excited for opportunities however got no money at this time. :hopelessness:


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

supperfly17 said:


> End of summer, everyone is on vacation. Do you think the drop would have been worse if it had happened in Sept?


?

Volume was ridiculous today. This was not volatility because of little action, this was ALOT of action. Maybe everyone on vacation left instructions, or more likely, were using their phones.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

supperfly17 said:


> What causes the open to be so much lower, and than in about an hour things are only down about 2-3%


 There were some negative planetary alignments over the weekend.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

The veteran commentators on CNBC all said that they have never seen or witnessed a day on the markets quite like this and they have seen it all.

U.S. market futures are basically flat. Jim Cramer does not like that as he would prefer to see "complete capitulation" now and go from there rather than drag this volatility out for days or even weeks.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

Belguy said:


> The veteran commentators on CNBC all said that they have never seen or witnessed a day on the markets quite like this and they have seen it all.
> 
> U.S. market futures are basically flat. Jim Cramer does not like that as he would prefer to see "complete capitulation" now and go from there rather than drag this volatility out for days or even weeks.


DOW swing today was CRAZY, I think CNBC/MW said it was like a 3500 point swing up-and-down?
-1000 to -130 then to -700 and close near -600

Like one comment I read today, so true - you can't even blink!!!


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

Belguy said:


> The veteran commentators on CNBC all said that they have never seen or witnessed a day on the markets quite like this and they have seen it all.
> 
> U.S. market futures are basically flat. Jim Cramer does not like that as he would prefer to see "complete capitulation" now and go from there rather than drag this volatility out for days or even weeks.


dont listen to cramer. you would do better taking the other side of his trade suggestions.


----------

